# High-pitched Ringing Sound in 2015 Murano



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there, I just purchased my 2015 Murano yesterday from the dealership. The car is obviously amazing and it seems to work perfectly. However, there is a rather loud ringing sound coming from the engine on the passenger side of the car right next to the headlight (you can really only hear it if you step outside of the car). The car does not have any warning lights or any indications that something is wrong with it.

Is this normal and is that just the sound the car makes? I haven't had a new vehicle in a while so maybe that is just a sound associated with the new technology. And if you guys don't hear the sound on your Muranos, does anyone have any idea what could be the matter?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It might be a defective alternator bearing. Remove the serpentine belt and see if the noise goes away.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hello, I just wanted to update this post just in case anyone else happens to be wondering the same thing. I brought my Murano into the Nissan shop and had the guy come check out the noise. He didn't even have to pop the hood and told me that that sound is completely normal and is found in all the 2015 Muranos - something like the power steering or breaks or some name like that. 

The reason probably no one else noticed it is because I'm somewhat paranoid about all that stuff P). The ring is soft and hardly audible- but if you want to hear it, just go the passenger side and put your ear up against the hood right next to the headlight and you'll hear a ringing sound sometimes. 

Anyhow, just for anyone else wondering the same thing, the sound is normal and supposed to be there in the 2015 Murano.


----------

